# Went back to LR 7.1  - 7.2 is too slow and too unreliable



## stevepane (Mar 11, 2018)

Dear all, 

after fooling around with 7.2 for 3 weeks I went back to 7.1.
Importing of files is faster in 7.2 but everything else is heavily slowed down.
Synching, pop-up of context menu, change to developing mode, marking pictures (sometimes takes almost a minute), ....
I read somewehere that this behavior is in the beginning because of a re-indexing of a database and that it should disappear after a while. But it never did.
My catalogue is 175.000 pictures. 

Besides that deleting online collections leads to a heavy manually deletion of the files. That is quite a strange behaviour as well  - but that's not new, just cumbersome.

Anyone out there with the same observations? Any ideas when or how this will be changed?

Kind regards

Stefan


Operating System: Windows 10
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Mar 12, 2018)

is something running in background, for example did you start any kind of face detection, or upload to the cloud, or any similar feature that may be running all the time? 

I think most people's experience is that 7.2 is similar speed to 7.1, though for long running activities it solves some of the "slows down over time" issues.  But occasionally I hear of people who say it got worse. I personally have seen no pattern to it however.

There are activities (such as preview builds) where Lightroom will consume more of your system, itself, than it would in 7.1, meaning if you then are simultaneously trying to do things it may be slower.  But preview builds are the main culprit, and I assume you are not continuously building previews.

I am unaware of any re-indexing of the database you mention, by the way.


----------



## Jimmsp (Mar 12, 2018)

I don't know what to tell you. All I know is that on my system, speed overall improved with 7.2. This includes the round trip to PS where I do a lot of fine tuning on my best shots.
What is your cpu, and how much RAM do you have?
What are your internal drives?  Laptop or desktop?

I have about 135k photos in my catalog. On my desktop, I have my LR catalog on a SSD with nothing else, and I use the remainder of the SSD as a scratch disk for PS.
My C drive is a SSD where I also have the photos that I am working on before I move them to an internal HD.
I have 16G of ram and the newest i7.
It wasn't cheap to build, but LR & PS run very well on it.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 12, 2018)

stevepane said:


> I read somewehere that this behavior is in the beginning because of a re-indexing of a database and that it should disappear after a while.



That's the creating of file hashes for syncing, and yes, that should sort itself out when it's done.

While most people are finding it faster, I am hearing from a number of people who have reverted to 7.1 before of performance problems. I'd strongly recommend reporting it at Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum so the engineers can get a feel for the number of people affected and similarities between those systems. 

A few people reporting that trashing preferences solved their new 7.2 performance problems, so that might be worth a shot too. How do I reset Lightroom's Preferences? | The Lightroom Queen


----------



## stevepane (Mar 12, 2018)

Thank you all for your feedback,
I will try some of the suggestions next weekend.
But overall I have the impression that Adobe can't solve the performance issue.
If it is improved on one end something else slowed down. So in total no improvement.
Catalogue and previews is on SSD, RAM is 16 GB, new files on SSD as well, processed file on NAS.

KInd regards

Stefan


----------



## stevepane (Mar 24, 2018)

I tried all the above (reset preferences, turn syn off, ....) it worked for a while but then the slowness came back.
Especially when marking pictures (delete, colour, keywords, ....).
It's no fun. Went back again to 7.1 and I am testing alternatives.

Many thanks and kind regards

Stefan


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 24, 2018)

That is interesting that it helped for a bit. I assume you've optimized your catalog recently?

I saw a report today of someone completely uninstalling and then reinstalling to 7.1 and that solved it, but I guess you've ruled that out too.


----------



## quicky (Mar 25, 2018)

Hi all,

I do have similar issues: Working with the catalog is almost impossible. I've optimized the catalog and and even reset my preferences. No change. E.g. when I flag images as rejected I instantly get the msg-box saying that the marked images are rejected, however they are not. All my actions don't have real imapct anymore. My catalog has about 110.000 images. While this might be a huge no. of pics I would assume that Lightroom shouldn't become unreliable.

I will feed back to Adobe of course but I thought it's still worth letting you guys know as well.

Cheers,

Oliver


----------



## Jimmsp (Mar 25, 2018)

quicky said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I do have similar issues: .... when I flag images as rejected I instantly get the msg-box saying that the marked images are rejected, however they are not. All my actions don't have real imapct anymore...



Do you get a message that says " Photos are Rejected" ?  or "Set as Rejected" and the flag appears?  When I flag I get the "set as rejected" message, the flag appears,  than I have to go under Photo in the top menu to delete them.
Do you not see the rejected flag?

What OS ?


----------



## jwhittin (Mar 26, 2018)

Glad I'm not the only one.  I went one further and did the nuclear option and completely reinstalled Windows, Lightroom, etc in case it was something else.  And after all that, it's still running like a snail.  And when it's doing something it hogs CPU from everything else so they run like a snail too.  Been putting up with this for weeks now - I think ample apportunity for all the necessary reindexing.

It's not that I've got a particularly slow system either - an i7 (albeit Sandy Bridge) Lenovo X220 with catalogue and previews on a SSD with plenty of free space.   Originals are on an internal 1TB hard disk (ie no need for network or USB).  RAM is 8GB which is supposed to be satisfactory.  I'd consider upgrading RAM however due to my configuration this would involve throwing away the 8GB I've got and starting again so it's not a particularly cheap option and I'd be pretty unhappy if I did all this and got no appreciable performance improvement.

Performance is not an issue for any other app (including large Access databases) nor has been for past versions of Lightroom.

I've got 40,260 mostly photos (a few videos) in my collection and the catalogue file is 1.2GB in size.  The previews folder is 12.5GB.  Online sync is off.   I have optimised numerous times to no avail.  And I've followed the Adobe guidance re configurations for improved performance.  OS is Windows 7.

So it looks like my only practical option is to go back to 7.1.  I guess the only way is to do a full uninstall and re-install (which is a pity as I've now got a pristine configuration due to the system rebuild).  Or are there other options?

Many thanks

John


----------



## Gnits (Mar 26, 2018)

I am noticing all sorts of performance issues.  I have been relatively happy with my performance setup for years, so this is definitely a change for the worse.

Disappointed as I had hoped this release would introduce performance stability.

Lots of isolated issues.
Example 1. Right click on an image after an import (so I can select the current folder).... hangs for at least a minute.
Example 2. Search for folder using the new search feature... hangs for about 2 mins.

Looks buggy to me.

Lots of other examples which I ignored at the time but will try to document going forward.


----------



## stevepane (Apr 2, 2018)

Worked on my "old" second computer over the weekend in our holiday flat.
Windows 7 and only 8 GB - but an acceptable speed with LR 7.2.
When home again I was playing around with my current system.
Did some checks with tools on installed and running additional programs.
Removed one program (Opus Directory) and disabled/paused some of the NAS activities.
LR 7.2 now seems to work quite well. Let's see if it stays like this.
Seems to be very sensitive now to additional activities on the machine.
The effects described from other users in the this thread sound VERY familiar...

Kind regards

Stefan


----------



## quicky (Apr 4, 2018)

Jimmsp said:


> Do you get a message that says " Photos are Rejected" ?  or "Set as Rejected" and the flag appears?  When I flag I get the "set as rejected" message, the flag appears,  than I have to go under Photo in the top menu to delete them.
> Do you not see the rejected flag?
> 
> What OS ?



Sorry for the delay: Windows 10 32GB but I was finally able to fix it by uninstalling / reinstalling Lightroom. I had my doubts if this would do the change as I completely resetted my prefs. before without any luck but the complete removal of LR seems to have made the change.


----------

